# Thank you Mr. Obama



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2010)

Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.

He was saying at his anti-Tea-party event that he cut our taxes. "You would think they would thank me." 

Well.....Thank you asshole....for screwing me without even giving me a reacharound.

He also said he was "amused" at all of the rallies.

When is this guy gonna get a clue?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 16, 2010)

Karl Rove: Why Republicans Are Winning on the Tax Issue - WSJ.com



> House Ways and Means Committee Republicans have issued a summary of the 25 tax increases signed into law by Mr. Obama so far. They total $670 billion over the next 10 years, including 14 tax hikes (including an annual tax on every insurance policy and an annual tax on brand-name drugs) that break Mr. Obama's solemn 2008 campaign pledge never to raise taxes on families making less than $250,000 a year


.

And he says he didn't raise taxes?

BTW Did you hear how he said he promised not to raise income taxes?

I thought he promised that no family making under 250K would not see one dime of tax increases.  He didn't specifically say income taxes.

[youtube]Q8erePM8V5U[/youtube]


----------



## Jaaaman (Apr 16, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> When is this guy gonna get a clue?



He knows exactly what he is doing.  He has an agenda.  Saul Alinsky and his book 'rules for radicals' are being followed to a T.  He has an administration full of hacks that feel the same way.  Welcome to ObamaNation... we are in for a long ride.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2010)

Jaaaman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > When is this guy gonna get a clue?
> ...



Hope it's a short one.


----------



## EriktheRed (Apr 16, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Well.....Thank you asshole....for screwing me without even giving me a reacharound.



How exactly did he "screw" you?











Besides daring to be a Democratic POTUS, that is.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Apr 16, 2010)

another whiny partisan hack post full of lies and made up outrage


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 16, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> 
> He was saying at his anti-Tea-party event that he cut our taxes. "You would think they would thank me."
> 
> ...



So...what do you expect his reaction to Tea Partiers should be? Throwing kisses?


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 16, 2010)

EriktheRed said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Well.....Thank you asshole....for screwing me without even giving me a reacharound.
> ...




And breaking a perfect 230 year record of nothing but white guys in the White House.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 16, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> 
> He was saying at his anti-Tea-party event that he cut our taxes. "You would think they would thank me."
> 
> ...



that's why I don't honor him with the big "P" word.. He works only for his base. The rest of us can root hog and die poor.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2010)

I savor every day.  It's just another opportunity for Owe Bama to show us all what a complete asshole he is.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 16, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> ...



Well you had your day when The "B" was running things and the rest of _us_ rooted hog and were dying poor. Payback's a bitch.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 16, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> I savor every day.  It's just another opportunity for Owe Bama to show us all what a complete asshole he is.



You mean you and your horror club members?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> > I savor every day.  It's just another opportunity for Owe Bama to show us all what a complete asshole he is.
> ...



My horror club members are all brain dead.  I expect more than that out of a President.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2010)

EriktheRed said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Well.....Thank you asshole....for screwing me without even giving me a reacharound.
> ...



I'll let someone else explain it to you:



> Mr. President, I want to thank you for seizing General Motors and Chrysler.  I want to thank you for appointing a pervert as our safe schools czar.  I would like to thank you, Mr. President, for the generational theft that you have committed with all of this borrowing and spending.  You have spent the wealth of two to three, maybe four generations in the future, before they're even born.  I want to thank you, Mr. President, for insulting and endangering Israel.  I want to thank you, Mr. President, for driving up the unemployment rate to near double digits for years to come.  I want to thank you, Mr. President, for telling everybody that it's going to be double digits as the new norm.  I want to thank you, Mr. President, for exploding the annual deficit to the level where it can never be repaid.
> 
> I'd like to thank you, Mr. President, for targeting and destroying private health insurance companies.  I want to thank you, Mr. President, for pushing for Khalid Sheikh Mohammed to stand trial in New York City and receive full constitutional rights at a cost of $200 million per year.  I want to thank you for that.  I want to thank you for helping to destroy the housing market, Mr. President.  And, Mr. President, I would love to thank you for your arrogance, because arrogance is part and parcel of an authoritarian leader of a regime.  I would like to also thank you, Mr. President, for your divisiveness.  I would like to thank you for ignoring the public union pension time bombs waiting to explode out there.  I would like to thank you, Mr. President, for mocking and disrespecting the American people.  And I'd like to thank you for your never ending support of the New Black Panthers and for ACORN.  I'd like to thank you, Mr. President, for embracing our enemies and snubbing our allies.  But most of all, Mr. President, thank you for arousing the sleeping silent majority because we have been asleep too long.  November is coming, Mr. President.  That is when we will really thank you.
> 
> Obama Mocks American People, Demands a Thank You for His Work


----------



## EriktheRed (Apr 16, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Oh, well that explains it.  Just more wingnut con stupidity.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't give a damn about taxes. They are not unreasonable right now. As long as you are talking about income taxes that is.

When is he going to actually do something about the real problems? Unemployment and the Federal Debt....

So far since the Democrats have ruled Washington they both have done nothing but rise.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 16, 2010)

It's the Narcissism, stupid.

Obama does not have a sense of duty or honor regarding the office he holds.   He views the public as serfs to whom he doles out largesse based upon his whim; and regardless of how it affects us, we're supposed to praise him.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> 
> He was saying at his anti-Tea-party event that he cut our taxes. "You would think they would thank me."
> 
> ...



Hey Tea Party....


Obama LOWERED your taxes.........what the hell are you doing out there?

Does FoxNews really own you that much?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 16, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



yes maggie smaggie,, and yer day is a coming round the bend. I can't wait.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 16, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> 
> He was saying at his anti-Tea-party event that he cut our taxes. "You would think they would thank me."
> 
> ...


Being arrogant and unpresidential is his trademark.


----------



## rdean (Apr 17, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I don't give a damn about taxes. They are not unreasonable right now. As long as you are talking about income taxes that is.
> 
> When is he going to actually do something about the real problems? Unemployment and the Federal Debt....
> 
> So far since the Democrats have ruled Washington they both have done nothing but rise.



But, but, but, I thought you guys don't want government help.


----------



## Scotty (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you Obama,

Thanks for the increased war effort in Iraq and Afganistan just like George W. Bush intended. Thank you for the never ending debt that you put forth just like George W. Bush. Thanks for the never-ending wars against the Arab nations.

Thanks for Bush's spending records being broken by you.

Barack W. Obama = George W. Bush


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> ...



Really?

Which of the 670 billion in new taxes contained in the so called health care reform bill lowered my tax burden?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 17, 2010)

boedicca said:


> It's the Narcissism, stupid.
> 
> Obama does not have a sense of duty or honor regarding the office he holds.   He views the public a serfs to whom he doles out largesse based upon his whim; and regardless of how it affects us, we're supposed to praise him.



That's true. Which is why some of us refer to him as POTUS, instead of President. What is funny is that the lefties refer to him as POTUS too... I don't think they realize that it's kind of an insult.


----------



## momonkey (Apr 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a damn about taxes. They are not unreasonable right now. As long as you are talking about income taxes that is.
> ...






Who said anything about government help?

Government needs to focus on getting its own act together instead of pretending they are the saviors of us all. 

Everything government touches costs a lot and sucks!


----------



## Conspiracist (Apr 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a damn about taxes. They are not unreasonable right now. As long as you are talking about income taxes that is.
> ...



Intrusion is what most people do not want from the government. Right now, our wrists are tied together because of unfair trade practices and battling against nearly slave labor in other countries.  If he would have gotten into office and immediately addressed this, he would have been the man in my opinion. But he is following suit along with the last three presidents and selling us into mediocrity or maybe worse.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 17, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



They do love those bogus talking points.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> He was saying at his anti-Tea-party event that he cut our taxes. "You would think they would thank me."


He is correct. They should be thanking him.

Thanking him for:


Reminding them what happens when Democrats get power
Reminding them never again to let one party have ALL the power
Getting them engaged and involved again
Showing them what a truly insecure, thin-skinned megalomaniac President looks like

They should be thanking the hell out of him!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Obama LOWERED your taxes.........what the hell are you doing out there?


Where? When?

The tax tables haven't changed. The 15-20 bucks extra people saw every week is still owed come April 15. Because it wasn't a tax cut, it was a deferment. Any idiot can change his/her withholding, Obama simply changed everyone's and called it a "tax cut."

Idiots such as you actually buy that. Does Obama own you that much?

The tax tables WILL change, when the "Boooosh tax cuts for the rich" expire, and _everyone_ who makes more than $28K will see a 3% hike in their income tax bite.

The folks just aren't buying a shell game from a snake-oil salesman.


----------



## Annie (Apr 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> ...



I don't give a damn about Fox News, but your spreading the manure is a pain:

PolitiFact | Cohen claims there are more tax cuts this year than almost any other in history



> ...Bob Williams of the Tax Policy Center agrees.
> 
> "Most Americans will see their taxes going down this year," Williams said.
> 
> ...



Half-truth is being very kind. 

That's your problem, you think everyone is as inferior intellectually as you assume, when in reality, it's you that is the ass.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 17, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Youre a big mouth lying bitch


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> ...



He claims he did and you believed him.

What he did was change the amount of cash deducted from our paychecks temporarily by about $13 per pay period. We have to pay that back at the end of the year. 

I'm still trying to figure out how $13 is alot to you. It doesn't even fill my gas tank.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Count Dracula said:
> ...



Wrong. We now have one who's smarter than _me_.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And of course every single one is a mere "talking point" that can be countered with those pesky *facts*...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 17, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Which facts?

The fact that the health care so called reform bill contains over 670 billion in new taxes that will hit all of us.

So much for not one dime in new taxes huh?


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I don't give a damn about taxes. They are not unreasonable right now. As long as you are talking about income taxes that is.
> 
> When is he going to actually do something about the real problems? Unemployment and the Federal Debt....
> 
> So far since the Democrats have ruled Washington they both have done nothing but rise.



What more, exactly, is he supposed to do about unemployment? There's only so much the "government" can do--Obama has already given additional incentives for small businesses:

_[New 2010-2011 Provisions] To address high unemployment and tight credit markets, President Obama has put in place more stimulus funded tax breaks for small business in his latest budget. The President is pushing Congress to use $30 billion that had been set aside from the TARP program to bail out Wall Street to start a new program that provides loans and tax credits to small businesses, which the White House calls the engine for job growth. This would include the following new 2010 provisions._ Read the details:

More Stimulus Tax Breaks and Hiring Credits in Obama's 2010 Small Business Recovery Plan

He can't FORCE businesses to hire!!


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I'm all set, untouchable. But knock yerself out, kiddo.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> 
> He was saying at his anti-Tea-party event that he cut our taxes. "You would think they would thank me."
> 
> ...



You'd think...but he knows and we know it isn't really about taxes.


----------



## Conspiracist (Apr 17, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a damn about taxes. They are not unreasonable right now. As long as you are talking about income taxes that is.
> ...



Shore up the boarders, boot the illegals and slow down our trade with China.
Give incentives to create better manufacturing jobs than before.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 17, 2010)

[youtube]DqyBYDmUocE[/youtube]


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> ...



And you have the memory span of a gnat. 

*Arrogance*: "You're either with us or against us."

*Unpresidential*:


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Thank you Obama,
> 
> Thanks for the increased war effort in Iraq and Afganistan just like George W. Bush intended. Thank you for the never ending debt that you put forth just like George W. Bush. Thanks for the never-ending wars against the Arab nations.
> 
> ...



Now there's a twist.

Unfortunately, a new president can't exactly close the door on everything his predecessor became involved with, but it certainly would be nice.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



$670 billion in new _TAXES?_ Omg. Is there anything you clueless people actually understand? Does your _tax bill _reflect the trillion dollar Iraq war?


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It's the Narcissism, stupid.
> ...



The acronym has been used for decades and has never been considered an "insult" (at least in my circle), even when it referred to GWB.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

Conspiracist said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Yes, for sure, Obama should have addessed every single issue the first month, rather than concentrating on the very real possibility of the collapse of the entire financial structure of not just this country but the entire world as his top priority. After all, doesn't a POTUSlol have more than 24 hours in a day to deal with all things of importance all at once?


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Times 4.3, it pays someone's phone bill. Not everyone has the luxury of not caring about a piddling $13.00.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yeah, right. Grow a brain.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

Conspiracist said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Oh sure, and that could have _ALL_ been done within the last year to save the economy and thus high unemployment. Uh huh... I have an idea, let's let the Republicans try, shall we?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 17, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



here is a partial list






Tell me which one of these taxes will NOT increase our burden one dime.

As you say facts are pesky things.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 17, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> [youtube]DqyBYDmUocE[/youtube]


And I thought Cons hated Hollywood.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 17, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Of course you conveniently omit the ESTIMATED *offsets* of those ESTIMATED *costs* you list. In any event, those costs do NOT represent "taxes," which is your silly claim. You didn't answer my question: Were your taxes raised to pay for the Iraq war? (Using the war as just an example of how foolish it is to assume that YOUR personal income taxes will be raised by a comparative amount for ANY government program.)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 17, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Yes these are taxes. Income is not the only way the government taxes us. There are literally hundreds of hidden Federal taxes that you pay and don't even know about.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not exactly. That's $26 a month. How many people you know with a $26 phone bill?

Besides he made up for any bullshit cut by raising taxes on cigs. last year so the lord giveth and the lord taketh away.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2010)

Obama DOES need to cut down on the blatant arrogance


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 18, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]DqyBYDmUocE[/youtube]
> ...



I'm no Con.

I am probably the most liberal person here.  Meaning I believe in liberty and freedom that is.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 18, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I never said anything about a comparative amount.

These are taxes that are created in the bill.  And just where do you think tax money comes from, China?

Here's another one of those pesky facts.

The government's revenue is taken from us via taxes.  Period

So every time the government increases spending it gets the money from us.


----------



## Conspiracist (Apr 18, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




He found time to deal with an unnecessary health care bill. Your argument is ridiculous.
The rest of the world's financial collapses should be secondary to our own, any patriotic citizen would feel that way.  Call me stupid, but when I cannot keep my own roof from falling in on my head, I don't see how I could help my neighbors.


----------



## Conspiracist (Apr 18, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



At least appear to "attempt" to be honest.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



$13 X 4.3 = $53.90 per month. However, my own basic phone bill (for landline use only) is only $24.50. It's around $54 because of my DSL.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 18, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I know that, of course. But Skull was implying that all of those "costs" equal a similar amount in "taxes" that he's gonna have to pay out of pocket. (I'd also trust an analysis done by someone other than Heritage Foundation, frankly, which is going to skew figures to affirm their own agenda.)


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Obama DOES need to cut down on the blatant arrogance



Why? There's a difference between being assertive and being arrogant. There's also often the *need* to be arrogant in the face of _nonstop_ arrogance coming from all direction on the right.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Barrack H. Obama flipped the Tea-party the bird again yesterday.
> 
> He was saying at his anti-Tea-party event that he cut our taxes. "You would think they would thank me."
> 
> ...



Yes, that was the deepest insult, when he said the tea parties were amusing. 

He has a clue, mudwhistle, and he is working his clue towards his ultimate ambitions.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 18, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Not if the spending is offset. Look, I'm also concerned about the ultimate cost of health care reform, but since the actual administration of its myriad provisions isn't yet even in the works, it's foolish to try to guestimate that overall cost. The Heritage Foundation does NOT have the final analysis. No one does.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 18, 2010)

Conspiracist said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Conspiracist said:
> ...



Bullshit. Look at some of the polls from 2007-08 and you will see that top priorities, listed either as first or second was health care reform. 

The reason the "rest of the world" experienced a financial collapse was BECAUSE OF the failures of the U.S. investment banks (which are global entities). 

You need to do a lot of homework if you're unaware of even those two facts.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 18, 2010)

Conspiracist said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I take it you're out of excuses, then.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 18, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



You are a stupid ****. Govt health take over is NOT health reform. Now lets look at today polls and we will see the majority of Americans are against govt take over. But being the dumb fuck you are to believe what you want. Come the first tuesday in Nov of this year you will be proven to be the stupid low brow idiot you really are.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 18, 2010)

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Obama and Democrats' Health Care Plan

Here I will even give you a sampling because I doubt youre able to find the truth yourself seeing how to have shown how out of touch with reality you are in this thread.

But by all means keep you head up your smelly liberal unwashed ass.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 19, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



So all these new taxes won't raise our tax burden?

Please explain.  Because I'd really like to know who is going to pay them.

And I did post a piece from the WSJ as well.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 19, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



To believe this trillion dollar government program and the new taxes created by it will not increase both our tax burden and overall costs is beyond naive.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> another whiny partisan hack post full of lies and made up outrage



Please point out the lies.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Apr 19, 2010)

Obama like the rest of intelligent america, are amused by these phony teabaggers.  Bush spent out the ass, he passed a stimulus. NO peep out of the teabaggers. A liberal, black democrat is elected, does the same to help a struggling economy, nad its nothing but hate rhetoric and outrage at spending. No problem sending billions to Iraq the kill and destroy, helping americans bad. There is no denying there is a decent number of teabaggers that there hatred is rooted in racism, its stupid to even deny such a group exist. Then there are the blind partisan hacks. Such phonies that no peep when republicans spend, faux outrage when dems spend


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Obama like the rest of intelligent america, are amused by these phony teabaggers.


Barry is amused by Democrats?

Do tell!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 19, 2010)

He won't be amused come November when he'll essentially become a lame duck President. And surely in 2012 when his dumbass is voted out won't be very amusing to him.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> He won't be amused come November when he'll essentially become a lame duck President. And surely in 2012 when his dumbass is voted out won't be very amusing to him.



And I can promise you that we'll hear all about how he lost because he is black. I'm just so tired of that BS.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Obama like the rest of intelligent america, are amused by these phony teabaggers.  *Bush spent out the ass, he passed a stimulus.* NO peep out of the teabaggers. A liberal, black democrat is elected, does the same to help a struggling economy, nad its nothing but hate rhetoric and outrage at spending. No problem sending billions to Iraq the kill and destroy, helping americans bad. There is no denying there is a decent number of teabaggers that there hatred is rooted in racism, its stupid to even deny such a group exist. Then there are the blind partisan hacks. Such phonies that no peep when republicans spend, faux outrage when dems spend



Bush was out of office when the stimulus was passed and signed....so you're a fucken lying asshole. 

This statement just blew what little credibility you might have thought you had all to hell.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Apr 19, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Conspiracist said:
> ...



Yey, we have a new troll, or some other trolls alter ego.


----------



## Dr Gregg (Apr 19, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Obama like the rest of intelligent america, are amused by these phony teabaggers.  *Bush spent out the ass, he passed a stimulus.* NO peep out of the teabaggers. A liberal, black democrat is elected, does the same to help a struggling economy, nad its nothing but hate rhetoric and outrage at spending. No problem sending billions to Iraq the kill and destroy, helping americans bad. There is no denying there is a decent number of teabaggers that there hatred is rooted in racism, its stupid to even deny such a group exist. Then there are the blind partisan hacks. Such phonies that no peep when republicans spend, faux outrage when dems spend
> ...



YOu know what I meant dipshit, bank bailout, that was Bush. ANd Bush spent billions in Iraq.Forget that?   But talking to a dipshit who thinks opinion = facts, so no shit I'd get this response from you


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



I'm not a friggen mind-reader and I also know the difference between the TARP and the Stimulus. I also know that it's silly to bitch about the deficit and the National Debt when your boy made them go up exponentially in less time then any President in our history. It's pretty much a losing issue with folks like you......but it still doesn't stop you from crowing about it like you've got some kind of moral right to.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 19, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Obama like the rest of intelligent america, are amused by these phony teabaggers.  *Bush spent out the ass, he passed a stimulus.* NO peep out of the teabaggers. A liberal, black democrat is elected, does the same to help a struggling economy, nad its nothing but hate rhetoric and outrage at spending. No problem sending billions to Iraq the kill and destroy, helping americans bad. There is no denying there is a decent number of teabaggers that there hatred is rooted in racism, its stupid to even deny such a group exist. Then there are the blind partisan hacks. Such phonies that no peep when republicans spend, faux outrage when dems spend
> ...



Did you miss out on Bush's stimulus?

Bush signs economic stimulus package - MarketWatch


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I put the little frat boy on ignore, but since you copied what he said, I see he's upped his insults from "stupid bitch" to "stupid ****" and "dumb fuck." Wonder how long he'll last here?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



$168 billion to almost a trillion under Obama? 

You really want to start arguing that?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > Lost Soul said:
> ...



Could be here a long time, sounds a lot like curvelight.....


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 20, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No, nice back-pedal. You were so certain there was "no" stimulus by Bush. Just sayin...


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



I don't think I've read any of his/hers, but it would get the same treatment. Not that putting someone on ignore accomplishes a whole lot in any event. I've just decided people who absolutely insist on lacing whatever they have to say with a barrage of profane insults aren't worth my time anymore, EVEN if they happen to be trying to make what might be a credible point.


----------

